# My first visit to a pontiac dealership



## abloveless (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok before I tell my story (if u decide to hear it) this is what I drive now.

2005 Dodge SRT-4, 30k miles, Stage3R Turbo kit w/ toys, 3" DP with E-Cutout, AGP Motormounts, and a few other mods. Please don't take this as a GTO flame of any kind I really enjoyed driving it, and once I find a dealership worth my time Ill prolly pick one up.

So I was juggling the thought of getting an 06 GTO today, decided to go down and test drive one. Showed up told him i wanted to drive the 06 with a manual tranny. So he pulls out two sets of keys, one for the auto and one for the stick. Im like k wahtever ill look at this one till u get the cars moved. So the first one wont even start, hes like sometimes they leave the lights on them. Im like sure. So we finally get driving, pull out of the parking lot and i punched it a bit in first. At first he was all nice "you like that power huh!?" im like yea its nice, kinda expected it to be a bit faster. Hes like well its faster than that neon you're driving. I said..no its not. Hes like whats that..200 hp? (in his horrible english btw, foreign guy) I said no its 350. Hes like so this has 400. I said yea it also weighs damn near 4000 pounds. hes like so its 400 hp.

At this point i knew he was an idiot. I decided to keep the comments to myself tho. So keep driving a bit, punching it here and there, he gets more and more irritated and reminding me not to do that and quote "you're going to break something man". I responded with if punching it half throttle periodically is going to break something, pontiac needs to recall this vehicle. He shut up. Get on the freeway, he said punch it, we were in traffic so I did like a 60-80mph pull. Was ok, didn't really do enough for me because I wanted to see what the top end of the car was like, but w/e. Get off the freeway, again going half throttle here and there (mind u i never went WOT except on the freeway) he tries to give me his salesman speech that hes probably practicied in a mirror at home (this is the ultimate sports car, drive a mustang, drive a charger, woopdiewoop this is the best 400hp yada yada) i kept responding with ya i know what that car does, yes i know, ive raced many, yes i know and he wouldnt shut up. So get back to the dealership, i nicely asked him if I could drive it a bit more because i wasn't quite sold yet, then he got extremely rude with no we cant go around driving the way u do, you're not a safe driver, how would u like me to drive your car like that. I responded with i wouldnt let an ignorant sob like you drive my minivan. He very childishly responded with you probably cant even afford this car. I said ok, before u go i wanna show u something. Got my wallet out, threw my military ID on the middle console and unfolded my pre approved loan from my credit union for 35,000 dollars. Told him Im taking this down the street and left.

Theres my story, all in all I was very impressed with the looks of the car, I love the interior and the feel of driving a 400HP LS2, regardless of how fast my neon is quite a feeling. I envy u guys


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry about your experience, dude. Working at a dealership I can tell you that sales people are hit or miss. Some will treat you like family, some are ******* dumbasses. It's a shame because they realy are great cars and there is a realy good online community for them, also. On another note, you being military, thank you for what you do. It is appriciated.:cool


----------



## abloveless (Oct 29, 2006)

My pleasure sir 

It is refreshing to visit a forum where every post that someone asks a question thats been asked once before isnt "use the search you stupid newb"

So I'd say your statement is accurate


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

We had an SRT traded to us awhile back; I was impressed. It was stock, but pulled pretty hard. Reminded me of my Daytona Shelby turbo. I wish I woulda kept that car. It was definatly a sleeper.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Similar issue drove a 1998 Vette there to look at an 06, wouldnt left me test drive it since its a high performance car. Spoke with manager and GM they dont give a damn.

Ended up getting on 04 used.

Still somewhat unhappy with getting it due to dealer issues. Expect next car will not be GM


----------



## abloveless (Oct 29, 2006)

Yea the SRT-4's are real fast stock. I ran a 14.3 bone stock with mine, and I was a ****ty driver at the time. I havent gotten a chance to go to the track with what I have right now but guaging from everyone elses experiances with the kit I should be sitting right around mid 12's. Anyway, Im going to attempt to find another dealership next weekend, hopefully I wont run into another asshat. Anyone in the northern california area can maybe point me towards a reputable dealership? Like I said I love the interior of the car, mostly because my SRT lacks it so much. I was impressed by almost everything, except the gas mileage of course


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I ran into a problem with no other stocking local dealers here.


----------



## abloveless (Oct 29, 2006)

in GA?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

abloveless said:


> in GA?


Had one local who I wouldnt buy from at this point under any conditions, other choices were Atlanta, Columbia, or FL all about 2 hours away.

Drove one hour to one once, they told me they had 2 GTOs when I got there, they had 2 GXPs, told me they could get a GTO no promise on color or transmission and would be a month, if I left a deposit.


----------



## abloveless (Oct 29, 2006)

wow yea thats pretty weak


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

abloveless said:


> wow yea thats pretty weak


Yea I like the car but dont like my dealings with the manfacturer or dealer so I somewhat dont like having it.

Make sure to tell everyone I know or anyone who asks about the car


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I bought mine from the dealership in Colma (just south of SF), and they were ok. But I know the dealership in Dublin, right down the street from me, has quite a few in stock and they seem to be pretty cool. Plus Dublin Motor Sports is part of the dealership and they can hook u up with Pedders suspension, gauge pod, etc. under warranty if u want to trick out ur goat.


----------



## abloveless (Oct 29, 2006)

Ill have to look into that. Do they do anything engine wise under warranty? Id assume not but figured Id ask


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

It may be worth looking online within say 1000 miles of where you live, and get a one way plane ticket. I used to live in CA. a few months ago and these weren't that popular. I live in Midwest and went to one dealer and they had 12 in stock last month...Plus you would have alot of time to drive it home and wear it in a bit. My buddy did it for his SAAB Viggen a few years ago and would do it again in a heartbeat


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I was out for a drive yesterday and drove in to a Dodge dealer.

On the lot sat a yellow Super Bee. All decked out. Carbon fiber dash, etc. 

$42,900. That price is INSANE. 

To each his own but....... DAZ A LOT A MOANEY.

Beside it sat a "standard" Charger...... 15K less then the Super Bee. 

I just don't see it, but hey...... Suckers are born every minute.*


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

And isnt any charger automatic anyways? Cool car, but if you can only get automatic that is a SERIOUS hole in Chrysler's portfolio. 

If I could only have gotten my GTO in auto I don't think I woulod have purchased...If chrysler wants us to believe the killer MOpars of the 60s and 70s is back, they have to offer a sttick...they bettter on the upcoming Challenger!


----------



## abloveless (Oct 29, 2006)

So whats the aftermarket support for this car like? Im coming from an SRT4 where mods are very very ubundant. Is having to abide by california emissions going to hinder a lot of the performance mods for this car? I cant see myself going all out, but I think I see a s/c in my future somewhere down the road, exhaust, etc. I appreciate any responses, right now Im looking for that final push to pick up my own GTO.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Aftermarlket support is really good, keep in mind that these engines are out of the corvette, the LS1 and LS2, so parts are very abundant...


----------



## fwheelerjr (Aug 15, 2006)

Once you realized the Saleman was less than expected, you should have worked a killer deal out of him. Otherwise, you just wanted to go for a ride and had no reason to insult him for trying to sell it to you. How do you rate the other dealership?

As interesting as the Neon is, it is not a GTO.


----------



## SRT4geezer (Jul 8, 2005)

That's funny, as a fellow SRT4 with S3r, I test drove one yesterday as well. lol
I actually enjoyed it. Nice interior & very comfortablel. I was amazed how easy it was to drive. The clutch felt stout & easy to engage. You are right it is not as fast as our cars, but as far as stock vehicles go only the new Z06, Viper, Ford GT or GT500 is faster out of the box. Tough act to follow. I loved the feel of the V8, The power is smooth & confident. Quiet too. Our cars are not Quiet by any measure. If I were to get the GTO, I wouldn't keep it stock. Once you have the mod bug & fall in love with insane acceleration you can never go back.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

abloveless said:


> So whats the aftermarket support for this car like? Im coming from an SRT4 where mods are very very ubundant. Is having to abide by california emissions going to hinder a lot of the performance mods for this car? I cant see myself going all out, but I think I see a s/c in my future somewhere down the road, exhaust, etc. I appreciate any responses, right now Im looking for that final push to pick up my own GTO.


If you live anywhere near the Bay Area and want to take a "modded" goat out for a spin, hit me up. If you need that "final push" I think a few miles in a slightly hopped up gto will do the trick. Always looking to recruit some local goat owners to go cruisin' with.


----------



## abloveless (Oct 29, 2006)

I just may do that, will you be available next weekend?


----------



## abloveless (Oct 29, 2006)

SRT4geezer said:


> That's funny, as a fellow SRT4 with S3r, I test drove one yesterday as well. lol
> I actually enjoyed it. Nice interior & very comfortablel. I was amazed how easy it was to drive. The clutch felt stout & easy to engage. You are right it is not as fast as our cars, but as far as stock vehicles go only the new Z06, Viper, Ford GT or GT500 is faster out of the box. Tough act to follow. I loved the feel of the V8, The power is smooth & confident. Quiet too. Our cars are not Quiet by any measure. If I were to get the GTO, I wouldn't keep it stock. Once you have the mod bug & fall in love with insane acceleration you can never go back.


lol thats one hell of a coinsidence(sp?).Yea Im pretty much just tired of having a fast car, and thats it. I want a fast car that will turn heads as well.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, I'm around. I've got a party on Sat. evening around 7, but other than that the weekend is pretty open. I'll be putting on some new tires this week as well so it should be good timing for you, take it for a spin before I scrub all the rubber off the new skins . I live in San Ramon by the way, and the names Viktor.


----------



## SRT4geezer (Jul 8, 2005)

That is pretty sweet Habuzaki. What all do you have done the the goat? 

Aboveless, maybe we should see how the 2 compare side by side in a pull. I am very curious about that since the srt is such a quick car. I know I'm faster that a stock 05/06, but mods are a whole different story. I could meet you guys somewhere. If it's a Sunday, there are a couple great areas in Livermore to test drive. San Ramon has gotten so crowded.


----------



## stone4779 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah I'd have to say after Kia all the Pontiac dealerships I have been to know the least about the product they are selling...


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Unfortunately, I ran into the same problems in the Chattanooga, TN 
area. I ended up getting mine at Don Ledford's Pontiac/Cadilac
in Cleveland, TN. Outstanding service department and great 
sales personnel that actually knew something about the GTO.
Last time I checked they had three red/red 06's left (a4/M6)
and one silver/blk. David Elrod was the salesperson I went 
through...He'll treat you right. 
Email is [email protected]
:cheers


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Sunday is good for me geez...no s/c on the goat but i've done the heads, headers, and cam. Haven't been able to hook up yet since I'm still on the stock tires, but hopefully that will be remedied this week.


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

I got mad respect for modded SRT-4's...watch one smoke me!

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/ce1ef68f-a55b-452e-be1a-983e0150bc18.htm

Hadn't had car long, and I was starting in 1st at a 30 MPH roll....don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## SRT4geezer (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, we are sneaky fast.

What all did that SRT have done???


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

That dealer is a dumb ass just like the one located in my home town. If they were the last Pontiac dealer in the wolrd, I'd be driving something else. Glad I found Auffenberg in Farmington. I got my 06 M6 there, and doubt I would trade it for any other car.

My daughter and I sit at the end of our road waiting on the school bus every day. The neighbor kid has an SRT-4...didn't even know WTF as SRT-4 was before I got this thing, but I'm becoming more and more a car fan once again. Don't know if he's got a stage three, but we crack up when he get's on it and shifts...sounds like a bottle rocket going off. No offense either...just what it sounds like.

When my daughter laughed and asked, "What was THAT", I, of course, explain to my daughter with extreme prejudice that it was a itty bitty car with an itty bitty motor trying to sound as cool as your daddys stock GTO :cheers 

That's about the time she reiminded me how soon she'll get her learner's permit


----------



## SRT4geezer (Jul 8, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> That dealer is a dumb ass just like the one located in my home town. If they were the last Pontiac dealer in the wolrd, I'd be driving something else. Glad I found Auffenberg in Farmington. I got my 06 M6 there, and doubt I would trade it for any other car.
> 
> My daughter and I sit at the end of our road waiting on the school bus every day. The neighbor kid has an SRT-4...didn't even know WTF as SRT-4 was before I got this thing, but I'm becoming more and more a car fan once again. Don't know if he's got a stage three, but we crack up when he get's on it and shifts...sounds like a bottle rocket going off. No offense either...just what it sounds like.
> 
> ...


Pretty funny. How about this, "An itty bitty car with an itty bitty engine that, if it has Stage 3 or a good driver, is faster than daddy's car"
Yeah, I like that better.


----------

